# bow fishing/ flounder gigging boat set up



## cobia (Jun 28, 2012)

Are the lights used for flounder gigging the same as a bowfishing rig? Are there differences and if so what are they? I haven't done either but would like to be able to do both on the same set up. Just planning a future endeavor


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

You can use the same setup but you'd have to change the angle of the lights. For gigging you want to angle down and more up for bow fishing.


----------



## jgc (Aug 19, 2013)

I suspect there are nuances that make it different - but in general equipment can work for either, just not necessarily optimal.

Please correct my wild guesses, but it appears that we are looking for camouflaged fish on the bottom at close range. They are looking for fish near the surface at longer range. Not that it makes a difference, flounder are salt water - a LOT of bow is fresh - so very different environments (bottoms, tides, water quality). I seem to see that the perfect bow rig tends to be an air boat - to cover skinny quickly (and push over places to skinny to float). Fan boats tend to be more popular for flounder because speed causes missed fish. Likewise, bow tends to put less emphasis on the penetration allowed by hps, and tend to use more mh and halogen.


----------

